

NASA to turn asteroid into space station to orbit the Moon - kamaal
http://www.indianexpress.com/news/nasa-to-turn-asteroid-into-space-station-to-orbit-the-moon/1049571/0

======
gengkev
You sure this isn't the Onion?

~~~
nos4A2
It almost is, most Indian newspapers are quickly becoming indistinguishable
from satire..

~~~
shanelja
In all honesty, the quality of Indian news articles has been so low in the
last few months that when I opened the page (after seeing such a ridiculous
title) and saw the URL, I immediately closed the page.

------
monochromatic
I don't even know where to begin with this one.

